# G-body Rearend Swap into Full-Size (B/D Body) GM



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Who has swapped a G-body (Monte Carlo, Regal, etc.) rearend into a full-size GM car (B/D body Caprice, Fleetwood, etc.)?

I've heard all you have to do is extend the trailing arms. What really is involved in making it fit???


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

i could be wrong on this so dont anyone bite my head off lol. but i know the g body rear ends are cast iron. and the rear ends on the fullsize gm such as the caprice and shit of that nature have a better rearend as far as strength


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

The 7.5" G-body rear end is crap... Even the 8.5" that came on the Grand Nationals and shit aren't that much better.


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

I wanna hear from the people that put G-Body rearends on ol' skool Chevys. What has their luck been like?


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 12 2008, 12:57 PM~9924992
> *Who has swapped a G-body (Monte Carlo, Regal, etc.) rearend into a full-size GM car (B/D body Caprice, Fleetwood, etc.)?
> 
> I've heard all you have to do is extend the trailing arms.  What really is involved in making it fit???
> *


I wouldn't do it. I would do a shortened rearend.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

I did it on a 80 Bonniville and all I had to do was lengthin the top trailing arms 2.5 inches and grind down the bushings on the lower trailing arms because they are wider than a g-body bushing, a g-body has a smaller bolt than a caprice also so you can drill out the rearend if you want the bolt to fit tight, i just used a g-body bolt and it was just fine. The g-body rearend is 1.5 inches shorter on each side, i did it so I could run 13x7's with the factory skirts, there really isn't any reason to do it on a Caprice. The rearends are both 10 bolt so they are about the same in strength. A g-body rearend is alot better than a factory dana that come in early 60's Impalas and are 1.5 inches shorter also for skirts, have seen it done alot but never did it myself, you have to change the lower trailing arm mounts and either cut off the top bushings or 4 link it.


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

NO PROBLEMS HERE!! HAD A GOOD SEASON AND WAITING FOR THIS YEAR!!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Nice! :thumbsup: Thanks for all this info guys.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Here's a funny ad I just found:

Complete *drum to drum* 8.5 GM posi, *disc brakes*, and sway bar. This is an ideal setup for street rod, older pickup, or muscle car. Coil spring mountings but can be retrofitted to almost any body style and is far less expensive than trying to find an older 12 bolt, plus it is far easier to get gears and parts for.

Which is it? :dunno: :around:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 13 2008, 09:48 AM~9931499
> *Here's a funny ad I just found:
> 
> Complete drum to drum 8.5 GM posi, disc brakes, and sway bar. This is an ideal setup for street rod, older pickup, or muscle car. Coil spring mountings but can be retrofitted to almost any body style and is far less expensive than trying to find an older 12 bolt, plus it is far easier to get gears and parts for.
> ...


 people ar retarded :uh:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 12 2008, 08:17 PM~9927136
> *I did it on a 80 Bonniville and all I had to do was lengthin the top trailing arms 2.5 inches and grind down the bushings on the lower trailing arms because they are wider than a g-body bushing, a g-body has a smaller bolt than a caprice also so you can drill out the rearend if you want the bolt to fit tight, i just used a g-body bolt and it was just fine.  The g-body rearend is 1.5 inches shorter on each side, i did it so I could run 13x7's with the factory skirts, there really isn't any reason to do it on a Caprice. The rearends are both 10 bolt so they are about the same in strength. A g-body rearend is alot better than a factory dana that come in early 60's Impalas and are 1.5 inches shorter also for skirts, have seen it done alot but never did it myself, you have to change the lower trailing arm mounts and either cut off the top bushings or 4 link it.
> *


Did you have to change the mounting position at all? Or you just stretched the lower trailing arms and it was cool? Thanks for your help.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

My brother is having it done to his 63 as we speak when it's done I'll let you guys know how it is


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 12 2008, 02:57 PM~9924992
> *Who has swapped a G-body (Monte Carlo, Regal, etc.) rearend into a full-size GM car (B/D body Caprice, Fleetwood, etc.)?
> 
> I've heard all you have to do is extend the trailing arms.  What really is involved in making it fit???
> *


good ? i was wondering the same thing, i want to do it to my caddy.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Mar 13 2008, 09:17 AM~10158432
> *good ?  i was wondering the same thing, i want to do it to my caddy.
> *


All you have to do to the lower trailing arms is grind down the bushing and sleeve alittle bit because it is wider than a g-body bushing, like i said before the bolt hole on the g-body rearend is smaller than the ones on Caddys so you will have to drill the hole out to use the Caddy bolt. I had to lengthen the top trailling arms 2.5 inches because the ears on the g-body rearend are closer together than the caddy rearend. Some adjustable uppers would be the easiest. I have heard that Caddy rearends are different than Caprice rearends so I don't know how well it would work on a Caddy, but it worked great on the Bonniville. The driveshaft bolted right up, so did the brake line, I didn't use the Emergency brake so i don't know what you would have to do if you wanted that.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 13 2008, 08:43 PM~10162566
> *All you have to do to the lower trailing arms is grind down the bushing and sleeve alittle bit because it is wider than a g-body bushing, like i said before the bolt hole on the g-body rearend is smaller than the ones on Caddys so you will have to drill the hole out to use the Caddy bolt.  I had to lengthen the top trailling arms 2.5 inches because the ears on the g-body rearend are closer together than the caddy rearend. Some adjustable uppers would be the easiest.  I have heard that Caddy rearends are different than Caprice rearends so I don't know how well it would work on a Caddy, but it worked great on the Bonniville. The driveshaft bolted right up, so did the brake line, I didn't use the Emergency brake so i don't know what you would have to do if you wanted that.
> *


Cool. Thanks for the tips man. Good lookin' out. :thumbsup:

My rear is the same as a similar Caprice, except for the 4-channel ABS, but I have that disconnected already.  Plus I'm having fresh trailing arms cut on the CNC, like these badboys... 










This should be fun... :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 14 2008, 06:00 AM~10165456
> *Cool.  Thanks for the tips man.  Good lookin' out. :thumbsup:
> 
> My rear is the same as a similar Caprice, except for the 4-channel ABS, but I have that disconnected already.   Plus I'm having fresh trailing arms cut on the CNC, like these badboys...
> ...


Nice :0 Whats the price tag on something like that?


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 14 2008, 04:00 AM~10165456
> *Cool.  Thanks for the tips man.  Good lookin' out. :thumbsup:
> 
> My rear is the same as a similar Caprice, except for the 4-channel ABS, but I have that disconnected already.   Plus I'm having fresh trailing arms cut on the CNC, like these badboys...
> ...


Pm me the dealer price.


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

Could I do the opisite and use a Caddy or caprice rearend on a Gbody? I need the rearend on my Cutlass to be a little wider, plus some of the Caddies and caprices had posi traction 3;08 rear ends


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

With rims on big body rear end are 74 1/8" long lip to lip.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:0


----------



## EL NENE (Feb 24, 2003)

Are those out of Aluminum???? Let me know if you have any for sale brother....


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL NENE_@May 22 2009, 03:00 PM~13971232
> *Are those out of Aluminum????  Let me know if you have any for sale brother....
> *


Yes they're aluminum. And they can be made to order.


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Mar 13 2008, 08:17 AM~10158432
> *good ?  i was wondering the same thing, i want to do it to my caddy.
> *



x2, that is the next project for me...


----------



## Snax (Apr 16, 2007)

I have a 93 fleetwood and put a posi out of a 85 monte. Just like the 80 bonnie i had to make the uppers about 3'' i think and beat the lower ears out to fit the factory lower trailing arms. I have put about 6k to 7k on the car since i did it and it works great. The other thing is though you do have to modify the shock mounts if you plan on running rear shocks. I have shocks on mine since i drive it all most everyday in the summer rain or shine. True lowridin! Oh yeah one more thing, the brake lines have to be modified as well cause the caddy's use 2 metric lines and the g-bodies use a single with standard fittings. Pretty easy fix if you have a flaring tool. A cheap flaring tool would even work cause it is just 3/16 line. All you have to do is get some straight line a an auto parts store and bend them by hand cut flare em and your done. Make sure to save the original fittings from the steel lines to the rubber hose lines from the original caddy rear end cause they are metric and two different sizes and sometimes hard to find. My father has a mechanic shop so with a lift and basic tools besides the flaring tool it took about 3 or 4 hours. I didn't reinforce anything at all. I don't really hop or 3 wheel either though. Just lift and lay and maybe a 3 wheel here or there. No probs yet. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 14 2008, 08:00 AM~10165456
> *Cool.  Thanks for the tips man.  Good lookin' out. :thumbsup:
> 
> My rear is the same as a similar Caprice, except for the 4-channel ABS, but I have that disconnected already.   Plus I'm having fresh trailing arms cut on the CNC, like these badboys...
> ...


wow those are nice homie, how much is that running??$$


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Tacoma is the same width as G-body and doesn't use cast.


----------



## ClevertymeZ (Oct 5, 2014)

Badass94Cad said:


> Cool. Thanks for the tips man. Good lookin' out. :thumbsup:
> 
> My rear is the same as a similar Caprice, except for the 4-channel ABS, but I have that disconnected already.  Plus I'm having fresh trailing arms cut on the CNC, like these badboys...
> 
> ...


Where did you have these done at?


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

Five year topic dig up.


----------



## ClevertymeZ (Oct 5, 2014)

Hey man, where did have those done at?


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Which trailing arms were kept during this swap? The g body or og caddy ones?


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

I also need to know what it being done about the abs system?
94 lac with 86 cutty rearend


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Anyone?


----------

